# XXX Arts



## freedombecki

Graph paper arts. This is for anyone who gets a charge out of XXX on fine graph paper (or not so fine) to try out new stuff. I found one of those at a smiley website, and I'm going to try it next. But first, I'll start, using the center feature in "go advanced" or "post reply" both buttons of which will get you into the multi usage area screen for making a message. Just click centering or if you have an improved technique, tell us here.

Anyone can do this. And you will quickly see I'm an amateur, but one who has fun with graphing visual images. Now where's my graph book? (You can get these gems at an Office Depot store. They have 7 or 8 squares per inch. You can also use inexpensive graph paper available in a lot of school paper areas in dime stores and even some grocery stores.

Have fun !

Little Heart Using "_" and "X"


____XX___XX____
___XXXX_XXXX___
__XXXXXXXXXXX__
__XXXXXXXXXXX__
___XXXXXXXXX___
____XXXXXXX____
_____XXXXX_____
______XXX______
_______X_______

Like others this will just be a test, subject to editing for (hopefully) 24 hours

Now, using spaces only to see what if anything needs a fix:

heart, using " " and "X":

XXX      XXX
XXXXX XXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX
XXXXX
XXX
X



Remember, this is only an experiment. I do not know what this message box does in the way of equal spacing for characters. It may not look like what was planned. If a bright know-how person comes along and can share some tricks of the cyber X-art trade, please do. Thanks. ​


----------



## freedombecki

This time, I'll try using two dots per X and centering as in first post:

XXX..........XXX
XXXXX......XXXXX
XXXXXXX..XXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX
XXXXX
XXX
X​


----------



## freedombecki

OK, it's a little wonky...and it enlongates due to the properties of rectangular spaces being taller than they are wide when you use the enter key.

I'll try using the same 2 dots and not worrying about anything else except using more X's to widen it:

XXXXXXXXX..................XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX.............XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX........XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXX
XXX
X


I have no idea... ​


----------



## freedombecki

Oh, here's something I found at  this link:


                          oooo$$$$$$$$$$$$oooo 
                      oo$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o 
                  oo$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o        o$   $$ o$ 
   o $ oo       o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o       $$ $$ $$o$ 
oo $ $ "$      o$$$$$$$$$   $$$$$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$o       $$$o$$o$ 
"$$$$$$o$     o$$$$$$$$$     $$$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$o    $$$$$$$$ 
  $$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$     $$$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$   $$$$$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$$  """$$$ 
   "$$$""""$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     "$$$  
    $$$   o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     "$$$o  
   o$$"   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$       $$$o  
   $$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$" "$$$$$$ooooo$$$$o  
  o$$$oooo$$$$$  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$   o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
  $$$$$$$$"$$$$   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     $$$$""""""""  
 """"       $$$$    "$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"      o$$$  
            "$$$o     """$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"$$"         $$$  
              $$$o          "$$""$$$$$$""""           o$$$  
               $$$$o                                o$$$"  
     "$$$$o   o$$$$$$o"$$$$o      o$$$$  
    "$$$$$oo  ""$$$$o$$$$$o   o$$$$""  
   ""$$$$$oooo "$$$o$$$$$$$$$"""  
 ""$$$$$$$oo $$$$$$$$$$ 
                                    """"$$$$$$$$$$$ 
$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
                                     $$$$$$$$$$" 
                                      "$$$""""

It looks terrible in the box, but I am leaving it as is to show either they just look funny in the message box, or things don't always turn out like you plan them, or (3) they do.​


----------



## freedombecki

lol. Go to the link. It's a cute smiley there, thumb in ears, as in "nah-nahing" the world. Some can get away with using spaces, apparently we can't, and figuring dots can be tricky as you can see from the good and the bad above. Oh, well.


----------



## freedombecki

Testing, testing, one two three...
5-"X" and 9-"."
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX

The problem is... trying to get a perfectly square outcome.


----------



## freedombecki

In addition to a small mistakey, that still seems oblong, although 5 and 9 seems to make things right going east to west. I wonder if the X and L characters are the same width. Then I could concentrate on north and south...

blah, blah, blah. Don't mind me. I'm experimenting.


----------



## freedombecki

Oops, I just saw something. Maybe making 4 repetitions row-wise would work. 

OK, keeping the 5 "X" and 9 "." horizontally, here goes the next trial-and-error method try:

First set of blocks will have: XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX

Second set of blocks will have: .........XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........

XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX
 .........XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........
 .........XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........
 .........XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........
 .........XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........
XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX
 .........XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........
 .........XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........
 .........XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........
 .........XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........
XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX..........XXXXX.........XXXXX

I still feel like I'm soooooooooo not there...


----------



## freedombecki

The little .. .. dot missing bit on the last row is showing up on my monitor after posting, and it is not showing up in the message box. Anomaly? eeeew. I really don't know.


----------



## freedombecki

I didn't notice any spacey dots when I was centering. Maybe I'll try centering the thing.


----------



## freedombecki

centering correction (hopefully)

XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX
XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX.........XXXXX

At this screen, I do not see the abberant space located when doing left hand margin work above.
Nope. The anomaly comes up following "Save" and post. 
It looks perfect on the screen in the message box area before you save changes, etc.
One note: the overall square area on my monitor is 3 inches wide, exactly, and 3.25 inches tall, exactly. That is closer than thought, but the problem is each series of X's and ".'s" should be square.
That's _my_ bad. The space apparition I'm getting I'm not sure why that's showing up when I "Save" or "post" from the message box.
Aesthetically, it's not right. But for all practical purposes, I can live with it if it helps me plan a work without buying expensive engineer paper. ​


----------



## strollingbones

and they say we need hobbies lol


----------



## freedombecki

Now, let's go smaller, knowing that 5 - "X"s and 9 - "."s seem to pan out horizontally.
Let's try to do 3 x 5 = 15 and 3 x 9 = 27 to make a square, to see whether it works out.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

I did my best to count 27 dots and 15 X's, nine rows apiece. Now, it looks oblong here, the question is, how will it look after going to from message box to post?

bwahaha! Strollingbones!!!

And boo hoo hoo, the above only measures on my monitor 2.5" wide and 3" tall. I need fewer than 9 going up and down. Will try 7 rows to see how that measures out:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Make it 8 rows. As that row of 7 each looks funny.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

I do love strollingbones sometimes.


----------



## FuelRod

This thread isn't about what I thought it was gonna be about.


----------



## freedombecki

OK, all that work, and this seems to:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## freedombecki

FuelRod said:


> This thread isn't about what I thought it was gonna be about.



Well, I was trolling for help with my geometry. How else could I get the good looking guys like Fuel Rod to come around and pitch in? 

X
XXX
XXXXX
XXXXXXX
XXXXX
XXX
X

Guys are supposed to be better at left brain stuff than us girls. 
​


----------



## freedombecki

Strollingbones is right.

And I really do need to get to the sewing machine...


----------



## freedombecki

OK, after a gruelling hour of sewing 1.75" squares together to illustrate how skewed our writing system is compared to horizontal and vertical, when I said 7x7, I was referring to a square, though in XXX language, it's taller than it is wide. When you sew together the size of squares mentioned, after the takeup of .5" in a seam allowance, the squares measure 1.25" (theoretically, of course) and come out squarish if you play your cards right. Below is the result of my lost hour to illustrate the point about points, taking into consideration not all the Xs are as dark in quilt fabrics, nor are all the blank spaces blanks:

Again, the 7x7 "points" schema:

X
XXX
XXXXX
XXXXXXX
XXXXX
XXX
X

And now, practically translated into a quilter's square cloth:​


----------



## freedombecki

Oh, yes, and I'll be back, translating this one into 4 squares:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...........................
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
...........................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

OK, I'll go down and quickly sew it and go advanced and use just one instead of two posts. 

OK, I'm back. With Exhibit A with darks and lights juxtaposed; Exhibit B  with two lights on one side and two darks on the other; and Exhibit C  with 4 darks, more or less. When someone is picking from the pile of  scraps they have, believe me it is not cut and dried what is light and  dark and how textures will play out when you consider some are scaled  large, others small, and there are infinate values (light to dark)  within each color family, plus a lot of fabrics are multicolored which  adds to the confusion:

A, B, and C:


----------



## freedombecki

Trying out Xs and Os

XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX


Testing, testing, 1 2 3


​


----------



## freedombecki

[FONT=monospace, Courier]777777777777$7777$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$7$77$77I?+==========+?II7$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$7$7777777777777777
77777777777777777777$$$$$$$7$$$$$$$$$$$7777III======~~~~~===~~~~~=?I777$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$7777777777777777
77777777777777777777777777$$$$$$$$$$$7II??++====++===~~~~~~===~~==~~=~~+?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$7777777777777777II7I
77777777777777777777777777777$7777I?+=~~:~~~~======~~~~========~=~======~II777$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$7$7$$777777777777777II
777777777777777777777$777$7777777?==~~~~::::~====~~~:=+++???=++=~~~~~++=====7$777$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$777$777777777777777III
777777777777777777777777777777I?+~~~=========~~~~~~~==+?????+?I??=~~========+?I777$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$777777777777777777IIIII
7777777777777777777777777777I?+=======++?7I???=======+???III????I?=======~=+=+I7$77$$$$777$$$$$$$77777777777777777777III
77777777777777777777777777I??++++~~=+???7777$77??+=+????+?I77I????++=+=====+=~=?7777$$$$$$$$$$$$$777777777777777777IIIII
77777777777777777777777777I+?+===++=?II77$$$$Z$$77I??II?I??I$7?II??I++===+=+~~~+I777$$$$$$7$$7$$$7777$$$$777777777IIIIII
7777777777777777777777777I??+=~=====?II7$$$$$$Z$$7II?I??I???$I?II++?++=~~+===~~=II7777$$$7$$$77$$7777$$777777777777IIIII
77777777777777777777I77I??+===++?$$$Z$$$$$$$Z$ZZ$$77?7?+++++I+=I?==++=+~~++=~~~=I?II7777$7$$7$$$77777777777777777777IIII
7777777777777777777I??+==++=++?777$$$$$$$$$$$$ZZ$7II??++====+=+I=~~===+=~?+===~~I?II77$77777$77777777777777777777I7IIIII
77II7777777777777III=====++==+II?II7$$$$$$77$$$7III??=======+=+?==:~~=+++++=~~~=?I?+I77777777I7777777777777777777777IIII
III7777777777II77$$7?+=~~~++=+?++7ZOZ$Z$$77$$ZIIII?=====+===+=+I+=~~~+I?+======++??IIIIII?=~=+==+I777777777777777777IIII
III7777777777?I777$$I+====?+==++=ZZOZZZZ$$$7777III+~=~~====~==+?+====+?+=~==+===+?????+~~~~~~+=~=+?I777777777777777IIIII
III7777777777I?I$$7?++?II?+++====$$ZZZZZ77777$I7??======+++=+++=+++?I+?+==++++==++++~~~=~~~~~++++=+?7777777777777IIIIIII
IIIIII777777III?I7$$$$7777???+==+$$ZZ$$ZI77III7I???+?+++???++??++=III???????+++==+==~~~~::~====+++++II7777777777IIIIIIII
IIIII7IIIIIII?+I77$$7777II$I???++77ZZO$7II?????I?I???IIII77??IIIII?II???IOOZ$7?=:~~~~~~~~~++=~~~==~=???I7777777IIIIIIIII
IIIIIIII777II++I77$777777I?II?+++I7ZZO$7??????+?+??????I?II??7I???????II$OOOO$I+~~~~~~~~~~=+==~~====+??II7777777IIIIIIII
IIIIII7IIIII?++II7777II?????I???+?I7$$7I+++==========++++?????++?????????IIII?+===~~~:~~~~==~==~~~~~=+++?777I7IIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIII?=+II77$7?=~~=+I77II??I7777?+++==+=========++++++++++++?++???III???+==~~:~====+==?=~~~~~===++I7I77IIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIII?+=+I$Z$$7I?+++777II77+??III?++===+=========+++===++===++++++??III???+++====++====+==+=~=~~===+7I7I7IIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIII?+++?777$7777II++??I7$7III77I+=====~===================++++++???IIIII?++??++++=~~~~=+==+=~~==~~7I77IIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIII?+=+?I777777III?II777$$$$$$77+=====~~~~~================+++++????IIII??+?+=+++=~~==+==++=~~=+~~7I77IIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIII?+++??III7777I7$$77777$$$$$$77+==~~~~~~~~~~=============++++++???IIIII?+??+=+++?++++=+++=~~=+=~IIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIII??I?IIIII777??7$7$$$77$$77$$$I=~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~=~==~=====++++++????II77II????III???++++==~==~==~IIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIII?II777III?II77?++?I??????IIII+~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~===++++++???IIII777I?I?+++???++++=+====~~=IIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIII????I7III??I7IIII?+???????+??+=~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~====++++???IIIII77777I7?==+???????+=====~+IIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIII???++?II??I?II77I??I+???+??+??+===~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~===+++++???IIII7777$7I+=++??++???++++===+IIIIIIIIIIIIII
??IIII????I??II????IIII?+?77I??I7I?+===~=~~~~~~:~::::~~~~~~~~~~~~~===+++????IIIII7777$7II?II??+???+++====?IIIIIIIIIIII??
???II??????III++???I?II77?77777II+++====++++===~~::::~~~~~~~~~~~~===+++??I77$777II77$$$7$$7I???+??+++====?IIIIIIIIIIII??
II?I??++????I?+?I??I+?I7$7777I????++=+I$$Z$$$$$$777I?=~~~~~~~=====+I7$ZZZOOOOOZOZ$77$Z$$77777++++??++====+??IIIIIIIII???
I?????=++???I?+?III?==+?II$III????++?7Z$I7I7$$$$$$777+=~~~~~~=====?7$$ZZZZZZ$77$OZ77$Z$$$$$$7+++++?++=+=++??IIIIIIIIII??
??????==++?I7???II?+~~+?III7IIIII??7$$I++====+??I7777+==~~~~==+++?7$$ZZZ$I???III7$Z$$$Z$$$$77++=++++++++++=+??IIIII?I???
??????===+?II??II?+==+??I7$$77IIII$ZI+?+==++++??II???++==~~~=++?II$$$$$77IIIIII77II$$ZZ$$$$$7+++=++?+++?=?==?IIIIIII????
???????+++??I??+??+I??I777$$7IIII$7I?????++==~==++++??+===~~=+?I77Z$7?=~~=++I777$$I?7ZZ$7$77I+??+?+++++==?=~+IIIIII?????
???????77I??7++????I?III77$7II7777I7IIII++=~~~==+====??+==~~==?I$ZI?==~~~=+?I7$$$Z$?IZZ$7777I??+++++?+======+?IIII??????
??????+I77II$++??I7I?III7$$77I777777III?++=~~=++=+=++??++==~~=?7$O+==~~+????II7$$Z$II$Z$7777I???+++++=======??IIII??????
?????????I77$=+II777777$$$$77III777777II7$Z888D8O8OZ$=++++===+?7ZZIZOOODNDDDD8OZZ$$7I$Z$77777?+=+==++++=====??IIII??????
???????II?I7$??$$$7IIII77$$$7777I7777OOODDDDD8O7III+===+++==~=?7$$II??+$Z8888DDD8OZ$I7O$$77777I??+==+++++==+?IIII?I?????
?????????I7$$7I$OOZZ$77II7$$7IIIII???I7ZZII+++?++=~~====+++===?I7$???+++??II777$Z$III?ZZ777777III??+===++==?????II??????
???????????I7$7$ZZ$7?I7III7$7III?+++++=========~~~~====+++++++???III??++=====+++?I777?$$77777I??+???~==+++++IIIIII??????
????????????I$$$Z$$$?+?III777II??+++====~===~~~~~~~~===+++++++????II?+++======+++??II+7$777777I?++++~==+++??IIIIII??????
????????????I$$$$$ZZZ$?+?I777II??+=====~~~~~~~~~~~~~===++??+===+?I7I?++++=+=+++++????+I$$$7777I??+=+==+????IIIIIII??????
??????????III7$7$$$$$$$I??IIIII??+++====~~~~~~=~~=~~=++????+~~==?IIZI++++=+=++++?????+?$$$$$7II?++=+++????IIIIIIII??????
????????II??I$$777$Z77???I77IIIII+++====~~~~~~~~~~~==+??II77I?I7$ZI7$?+++==+++++????==7$777$$IIII?++??IIIIIIII?II???????
????????I???I$$7I77$7I?++?77II7II?++=====~~~~:~~~~~==???II7777$$ZOZ$Z7+++===++++???+==7$$77$$I?????++?IIIIIIIIIII???????
???????II??I7Z77$$$7II+==+$777777???++++==~~~~~~~~===II7$8D8ZOZO8DOOOO7+=====++?I?+=~=$ZZ$$$7+++???+++?IIIIIIIIIII??????
???????I7III777$$7?++?+++?7II7777III???++==~~~~~=====?I777?+$ZZOO8OO8O$?+====++?II?==?ZZZZZZ$II???I??+?IIIIIIIIIII??????
????????I$$$Z7777I?++++?I?+?I777$7IIII??+++=================++++?II77II??====+??77I??IZ$$ZZZZ$777II??+?IIIIIIIIIIII?????
?????????7Z$77$777I?=++?I?~??I$$$7777III??++++=======+====++++===+???IIII??+Z$II77777IZZOZZZZ77IIII++?IIIIIIIIIIII??????
I????????7$$77$7IIII+???II~?+?7$$$777III??++++===+===+==++==+==+++IIIII77???77II$$$$77ZZZZZZZ$77I??++?IIIIIIIIIIII??????
I??????????7$I77I?++??IIII=~+?I7$$$77III???++++++====+I77?+?ZZ$$$$ZOOZ$77I???II7$$$$$IOO8D8OZ$777II?IIIIIIIIIIIII???????
?????????????7$ZO$77IIII77??+??I77$7777I????+++++?++7ZZZOZOZ$ZZ$ZOOOOOO8O7II??I7$$$$$?DDDDD$7$$$777II7IIIIIIII?II???????
I????????????II7ZZZ$Z$$$$7II$D$7I$77777II???+++???7ZZZZ$?=~::=::==7$ZOOOO7I?III7$$$77ID8D88DDZ$$Z$I?IIIIIIIIIII?????????
I?????????????I7$ZZZZZZZZZ?7N8ZD$$7777II?????++???$OO888$$$III?+IZZ$OO8DO?????I7$$777INNDDDDD7$Z$7IIIIIIIIIIIIIII???????
?????????????7$ZZZOZZZZZZZ$7DDNDO$$7777I????+++?++IO8DZ$III7ZZOZZOO8DD8O$????II7$$777IDDDDDDD77$$IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII??????
I????????????ZZZOZOO$ZZZZOO8DD788$77777II???++++++=?77?++++=~=~=+I$$Z$ZZ7???III77777I$OONDDD8777IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII????????
I????????????$$$77$ZZ$$$ZOD8ZDDNDOOZ$7III???++++====+$777I+=I7II7$$$$Z$7IIIIIII77777?OD888OZZ777IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII???????
II???????????ZZZ$$77ZOO88D8ODOODDDOZ$$77II????++++===+IZZZZZ777$ZZZZ$77IIIII777777IIONODD87II7IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII?I???????
II??????????IZZ$77$$7$O8888DDZD$OD88Z$$7IIII??+++++==++++?II77$$77II7IIIIII7777$777$$$8OO$IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII?????????
I????????????ZZZ7I77??Z8888DD8DDDD88OZZ$IIII??+++======++++???II??IIIIIIIII777$$7II$$7O$7IIIIII7IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII????+??
II???????????I7$ZZ$7$77I$Z88DOO8DD88Z7$Z$7III??++++==============+??????II77$$$$7$Z$77OZ$7III77777II7IIIIIII?+=:,===~~~~
II???????????I7$Z$$$7$$$$$OZ$$O88888O77ZO$77II???++++====~~~~~==++??????I77$$$$$ZOZZ77ZZZOOZ$IIIIIIIII??+=,,...,~~~~~~::
III??????????I$$$$$7$77$$$$I7ZOO8888O7I7OOZ$77?????++===~~~~~~===+?????II7$$$ZZZOOOZZ$ZZZZOZZ$$$$ZZZ7I+=:,....,==:~~~:::
III??????????I7$$$$77$$$$$7IZOOOO888Z7II$O8O$77II???+====~~~======+???I77$ZZ$ZZOOOOOOO$ZZZOZZ$$$$$Z$I+=~::....:=~~::~~::
II????????????I$Z$$$7I7$$$7ZOZ$7$OO8O$III7Z888$$77II?++=====++?+++??I7$$ZZZZOOOOOOOO8OZZZZZZ$$7I?++I+~~:,....:+~~:::~~::
III????????????7OOOZZ$$$$7$$$II$7ZO88Z7I?II$ZOD8OZZ$$IIII???II7II7$ZZZZZZOOOOOOOOO8888NDDDDDDZ7+=~::=~:,,,..~?~~::::::::
III????????????I$ZZZZZZ$$$7I??I+=?I7$Z$I???II7O88888OOOOZZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO88OOO888888NNNNDDDDDDDND$.,:.....?+::::::::::
III????????????I77$Z$$$77$7I?+~~~::::~=???????$ZOO88888888OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO888OOOOO8888DDDDDNNDDDDDDDN8$=,..~I=~:::::::::
IIII???????????I77$Z77777777?=~::,,,,,~???????I7$Z8888888888OO88OOOO8OOOOO88OOOOOO8888NNNDDNNNDDDNDDDDD8+,.+I~~:::::::::
IIIII????????????7$$$77777I~,::~:...,..~I???????II7ZZ8888888888OOOOOOOO8OO8888OOO8O888DNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8O+=~:~:::::::
IIII???????????????IIII?II,.....,....,,,I?????++???I7ZOO8888888OOOOOOOOOOO888OOOOO8888DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8I=~~~~::::::
IIIII????????????????????~............::+I??????++??I$$ZOOO88OOOOOOOOOOOOO8888OO88888888DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDZI~:~::~:::
IIIII??????????????????=,..............::I???????++??II7$ZOO8OOOOOOOOOOOOO888OOOOOO888OOZZODNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDN8:~~~:::
IIIII?????????????????+:...............::II?????++????II7$ZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO88OOOOOOOOOOZZ$7ODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8NI+~~~~~
IIII??????????????????+,................~~?I????????????II7$ZZZOOOOOOOOO8OOOOOOOOOOOOO$$7IIIINDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8DDZ?~:
IIIIII?????????????????~,.,.............::=II?????????????II7$ZZZZOOOOOOOOOO8OOOOOOOOZ77III??$DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD88DDO
IIIIII??????????????????=,:,.............:=77I????????????III7$$$$ZZOOOOOOOO8OOOOOOZZ$7II??I?+IONDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8DDD8
7IIIII??????????????????+:~:,......... ...~7$7???????????IIIII77$$ZZZZZOOOOOOOOOOOOZ$$II?????++$DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8DD
II7IIII???????????????????~=~:,............:I7III?????I???IIIIII77$$$ZZZZZZZOZZZ$$$77III????++++?ONDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
777IIIII??????????????????=~~~:,............,+77IIII???????IIIIII77$$$$$$$$$$$$7777III???+++?+II++IONDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
7I7IIIII??????????????????~,:~::,............,Z77IIII????????IIIIII777777777777II7II????+++++++++++IDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
777IIIIII???????????????I?:,:::,,.............IZ7IIII???????????I?IIIII777IIIIIIII????++++++++++++++ZDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
777IIIIII??I????????????I?:,:::,,.............~77I????????????????IIIIIIIIIIII???????+++++++++++++=+IDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
7777IIIIIIIII?????????I???~:::,,,..............,?I+++++++++++??+????I????????+++++++++++++++++=++====?ODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8
7777IIIIIIIIIIII?IIIIIIIII~::,,,,................+?==========++++++++++++++++++++++++++==++++=======+++$DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
7777IIIIIIIIIIII?IIII????+::,,,,..................I?==============++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=======+++ODDDDDDDDDDDDD88
7777IIIIIIIIIIII????++++=~,,,,,.............,,,,.,$D?~=~~~~=~~======+==++==+========+++++=+++++=====++++?ODDDDDDDDD8DDD8
7777IIIIIIIIIIII???++=+=:,,,,,...............,,..7NNO=~~~~~=~~=====================+++++==++++++====+++++IDDDDDDDDDDDDD8
77777IIIIIIIII??+++===~,,,..,.................,,?NDDD===============================+=++=+=++===++==++++++NDDDDDDDDDDDD8
777777IIIIIII+++=====:,,,......................,ZNDDD??++++=========================+=+====++=++====++++++8DDDDDDDDDDDDD
777777IIIIII?=======,......,... . .............:8NDDDZI??+++++===========~============+===+==+==+===++++++IODDDDDDDDDD88
777777IIIIII?===~==~........... . .............~DNDDDO7I???+++++======~~==============+=====++==++=+=++++++ZDDDDDDDDDD88

credits
[/FONT]


----------



## freedombecki

credits


----------



## freedombecki

Examples of cross stitches made into something useful:


----------



## freedombecki

Examples of cross stitched pillowcases, Americana


----------



## earlycuyler

FuelRod said:


> This thread isn't about what I thought it was gonna be about.



Yeah, I thought there would be necked ladies.


----------



## earlycuyler

freedombecki said:


> [FONT=monospace, Courier]777777777777$7777$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$7$77$77I?+==========+?II7$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$7$7777777777777777
> 77777777777777777777$$$$$$$7$$$$$$$$$$$7777III======~~~~~===~~~~~=?I777$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$7777777777777777
> 77777777777777777777777777$$$$$$$$$$$7II??++====++===~~~~~~===~~==~~=~~+?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$7777777777777777II7I
> 77777777777777777777777777777$7777I?+=~~:~~~~======~~~~========~=~======~II777$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$7$7$$777777777777777II
> 777777777777777777777$777$7777777?==~~~~::::~====~~~:=+++???=++=~~~~~++=====7$777$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$777$777777777777777III
> 777777777777777777777777777777I?+~~~=========~~~~~~~==+?????+?I??=~~========+?I777$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$777777777777777777IIIII
> 7777777777777777777777777777I?+=======++?7I???=======+???III????I?=======~=+=+I7$77$$$$777$$$$$$$77777777777777777777III
> 77777777777777777777777777I??++++~~=+???7777$77??+=+????+?I77I????++=+=====+=~=?7777$$$$$$$$$$$$$777777777777777777IIIII
> 77777777777777777777777777I+?+===++=?II77$$$$Z$$77I??II?I??I$7?II??I++===+=+~~~+I777$$$$$$7$$7$$$7777$$$$777777777IIIIII
> 7777777777777777777777777I??+=~=====?II7$$$$$$Z$$7II?I??I???$I?II++?++=~~+===~~=II7777$$$7$$$77$$7777$$777777777777IIIII
> 77777777777777777777I77I??+===++?$$$Z$$$$$$$Z$ZZ$$77?7?+++++I+=I?==++=+~~++=~~~=I?II7777$7$$7$$$77777777777777777777IIII
> 7777777777777777777I??+==++=++?777$$$$$$$$$$$$ZZ$7II??++====+=+I=~~===+=~?+===~~I?II77$77777$77777777777777777777I7IIIII
> 77II7777777777777III=====++==+II?II7$$$$$$77$$$7III??=======+=+?==:~~=+++++=~~~=?I?+I77777777I7777777777777777777777IIII
> III7777777777II77$$7?+=~~~++=+?++7ZOZ$Z$$77$$ZIIII?=====+===+=+I+=~~~+I?+======++??IIIIII?=~=+==+I777777777777777777IIII
> III7777777777?I777$$I+====?+==++=ZZOZZZZ$$$7777III+~=~~====~==+?+====+?+=~==+===+?????+~~~~~~+=~=+?I777777777777777IIIII
> III7777777777I?I$$7?++?II?+++====$$ZZZZZ77777$I7??======+++=+++=+++?I+?+==++++==++++~~~=~~~~~++++=+?7777777777777IIIIIII
> IIIIII777777III?I7$$$$7777???+==+$$ZZ$$ZI77III7I???+?+++???++??++=III???????+++==+==~~~~::~====+++++II7777777777IIIIIIII
> IIIII7IIIIIII?+I77$$7777II$I???++77ZZO$7II?????I?I???IIII77??IIIII?II???IOOZ$7?=:~~~~~~~~~++=~~~==~=???I7777777IIIIIIIII
> IIIIIIII777II++I77$777777I?II?+++I7ZZO$7??????+?+??????I?II??7I???????II$OOOO$I+~~~~~~~~~~=+==~~====+??II7777777IIIIIIII
> IIIIII7IIIII?++II7777II?????I???+?I7$$7I+++==========++++?????++?????????IIII?+===~~~:~~~~==~==~~~~~=+++?777I7IIIIIIIIII
> IIIIIIIIIIII?=+II77$7?=~~=+I77II??I7777?+++==+=========++++++++++++?++???III???+==~~:~====+==?=~~~~~===++I7I77IIIIIIIIII
> IIIIIIIIIII?+=+I$Z$$7I?+++777II77+??III?++===+=========+++===++===++++++??III???+++====++====+==+=~=~~===+7I7I7IIIIIIIII
> IIIIIIIIIII?+++?777$7777II++??I7$7III77I+=====~===================++++++???IIIII?++??++++=~~~~=+==+=~~==~~7I77IIIIIIIIII
> IIIIIIIIIII?+=+?I777777III?II777$$$$$$77+=====~~~~~================+++++????IIII??+?+=+++=~~==+==++=~~=+~~7I77IIIIIIIIII
> IIIIIIIIIII?+++??III7777I7$$77777$$$$$$77+==~~~~~~~~~~=============++++++???IIIII?+??+=+++?++++=+++=~~=+=~IIIIIIIIIIIIII
> IIIIIIIIIII??I?IIIII777??7$7$$$77$$77$$$I=~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~=~==~=====++++++????II77II????III???++++==~==~==~IIIIIIIIIIIIII
> IIIIIIIIII?II777III?II77?++?I??????IIII+~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~===++++++???IIII777I?I?+++???++++=+====~~=IIIIIIIIIIIIII
> IIIIIIII????I7III??I7IIII?+???????+??+=~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~====++++???IIIII77777I7?==+???????+=====~+IIIIIIIIIIIIII
> IIIIII???++?II??I?II77I??I+???+??+??+===~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~===+++++???IIII7777$7I+=++??++???++++===+IIIIIIIIIIIIII
> ??IIII????I??II????IIII?+?77I??I7I?+===~=~~~~~~:~::::~~~~~~~~~~~~~===+++????IIIII7777$7II?II??+???+++====?IIIIIIIIIIII??
> ???II??????III++???I?II77?77777II+++====++++===~~::::~~~~~~~~~~~~===+++??I77$777II77$$$7$$7I???+??+++====?IIIIIIIIIIII??
> II?I??++????I?+?I??I+?I7$7777I????++=+I$$Z$$$$$$777I?=~~~~~~~=====+I7$ZZZOOOOOZOZ$77$Z$$77777++++??++====+??IIIIIIIII???
> I?????=++???I?+?III?==+?II$III????++?7Z$I7I7$$$$$$777+=~~~~~~=====?7$$ZZZZZZ$77$OZ77$Z$$$$$$7+++++?++=+=++??IIIIIIIIII??
> ??????==++?I7???II?+~~+?III7IIIII??7$$I++====+??I7777+==~~~~==+++?7$$ZZZ$I???III7$Z$$$Z$$$$77++=++++++++++=+??IIIII?I???
> ??????===+?II??II?+==+??I7$$77IIII$ZI+?+==++++??II???++==~~~=++?II$$$$$77IIIIII77II$$ZZ$$$$$7+++=++?+++?=?==?IIIIIII????
> ???????+++??I??+??+I??I777$$7IIII$7I?????++==~==++++??+===~~=+?I77Z$7?=~~=++I777$$I?7ZZ$7$77I+??+?+++++==?=~+IIIIII?????
> ???????77I??7++????I?III77$7II7777I7IIII++=~~~==+====??+==~~==?I$ZI?==~~~=+?I7$$$Z$?IZZ$7777I??+++++?+======+?IIII??????
> ??????+I77II$++??I7I?III7$$77I777777III?++=~~=++=+=++??++==~~=?7$O+==~~+????II7$$Z$II$Z$7777I???+++++=======??IIII??????
> ?????????I77$=+II777777$$$$77III777777II7$Z888D8O8OZ$=++++===+?7ZZIZOOODNDDDD8OZZ$$7I$Z$77777?+=+==++++=====??IIII??????
> ???????II?I7$??$$$7IIII77$$$7777I7777OOODDDDD8O7III+===+++==~=?7$$II??+$Z8888DDD8OZ$I7O$$77777I??+==+++++==+?IIII?I?????
> ?????????I7$$7I$OOZZ$77II7$$7IIIII???I7ZZII+++?++=~~====+++===?I7$???+++??II777$Z$III?ZZ777777III??+===++==?????II??????
> ???????????I7$7$ZZ$7?I7III7$7III?+++++=========~~~~====+++++++???III??++=====+++?I777?$$77777I??+???~==+++++IIIIII??????
> ????????????I$$$Z$$$?+?III777II??+++====~===~~~~~~~~===+++++++????II?+++======+++??II+7$777777I?++++~==+++??IIIIII??????
> ????????????I$$$$$ZZZ$?+?I777II??+=====~~~~~~~~~~~~~===++??+===+?I7I?++++=+=+++++????+I$$$7777I??+=+==+????IIIIIII??????
> ??????????III7$7$$$$$$$I??IIIII??+++====~~~~~~=~~=~~=++????+~~==?IIZI++++=+=++++?????+?$$$$$7II?++=+++????IIIIIIII??????
> ????????II??I$$777$Z77???I77IIIII+++====~~~~~~~~~~~==+??II77I?I7$ZI7$?+++==+++++????==7$777$$IIII?++??IIIIIIII?II???????
> ????????I???I$$7I77$7I?++?77II7II?++=====~~~~:~~~~~==???II7777$$ZOZ$Z7+++===++++???+==7$$77$$I?????++?IIIIIIIIIII???????
> ???????II??I7Z77$$$7II+==+$777777???++++==~~~~~~~~===II7$8D8ZOZO8DOOOO7+=====++?I?+=~=$ZZ$$$7+++???+++?IIIIIIIIIII??????
> ???????I7III777$$7?++?+++?7II7777III???++==~~~~~=====?I777?+$ZZOO8OO8O$?+====++?II?==?ZZZZZZ$II???I??+?IIIIIIIIIII??????
> ????????I$$$Z7777I?++++?I?+?I777$7IIII??+++=================++++?II77II??====+??77I??IZ$$ZZZZ$777II??+?IIIIIIIIIIII?????
> ?????????7Z$77$777I?=++?I?~??I$$$7777III??++++=======+====++++===+???IIII??+Z$II77777IZZOZZZZ77IIII++?IIIIIIIIIIII??????
> I????????7$$77$7IIII+???II~?+?7$$$777III??++++===+===+==++==+==+++IIIII77???77II$$$$77ZZZZZZZ$77I??++?IIIIIIIIIIII??????
> I??????????7$I77I?++??IIII=~+?I7$$$77III???++++++====+I77?+?ZZ$$$$ZOOZ$77I???II7$$$$$IOO8D8OZ$777II?IIIIIIIIIIIII???????
> ?????????????7$ZO$77IIII77??+??I77$7777I????+++++?++7ZZZOZOZ$ZZ$ZOOOOOO8O7II??I7$$$$$?DDDDD$7$$$777II7IIIIIIII?II???????
> I????????????II7ZZZ$Z$$$$7II$D$7I$77777II???+++???7ZZZZ$?=~::=::==7$ZOOOO7I?III7$$$77ID8D88DDZ$$Z$I?IIIIIIIIIII?????????
> I?????????????I7$ZZZZZZZZZ?7N8ZD$$7777II?????++???$OO888$$$III?+IZZ$OO8DO?????I7$$777INNDDDDD7$Z$7IIIIIIIIIIIIIII???????
> ?????????????7$ZZZOZZZZZZZ$7DDNDO$$7777I????+++?++IO8DZ$III7ZZOZZOO8DD8O$????II7$$777IDDDDDDD77$$IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII??????
> I????????????ZZZOZOO$ZZZZOO8DD788$77777II???++++++=?77?++++=~=~=+I$$Z$ZZ7???III77777I$OONDDD8777IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII????????
> I????????????$$$77$ZZ$$$ZOD8ZDDNDOOZ$7III???++++====+$777I+=I7II7$$$$Z$7IIIIIII77777?OD888OZZ777IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII???????
> II???????????ZZZ$$77ZOO88D8ODOODDDOZ$$77II????++++===+IZZZZZ777$ZZZZ$77IIIII777777IIONODD87II7IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII?I???????
> II??????????IZZ$77$$7$O8888DDZD$OD88Z$$7IIII??+++++==++++?II77$$77II7IIIIII7777$777$$$8OO$IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII?????????
> I????????????ZZZ7I77??Z8888DD8DDDD88OZZ$IIII??+++======++++???II??IIIIIIIII777$$7II$$7O$7IIIIII7IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII????+??
> II???????????I7$ZZ$7$77I$Z88DOO8DD88Z7$Z$7III??++++==============+??????II77$$$$7$Z$77OZ$7III77777II7IIIIIII?+=:,===~~~~
> II???????????I7$Z$$$7$$$$$OZ$$O88888O77ZO$77II???++++====~~~~~==++??????I77$$$$$ZOZZ77ZZZOOZ$IIIIIIIII??+=,,...,~~~~~~::
> III??????????I$$$$$7$77$$$$I7ZOO8888O7I7OOZ$77?????++===~~~~~~===+?????II7$$$ZZZOOOZZ$ZZZZOZZ$$$$ZZZ7I+=:,....,==:~~~:::
> III??????????I7$$$$77$$$$$7IZOOOO888Z7II$O8O$77II???+====~~~======+???I77$ZZ$ZZOOOOOOO$ZZZOZZ$$$$$Z$I+=~::....:=~~::~~::
> II????????????I$Z$$$7I7$$$7ZOZ$7$OO8O$III7Z888$$77II?++=====++?+++??I7$$ZZZZOOOOOOOO8OZZZZZZ$$7I?++I+~~:,....:+~~:::~~::
> III????????????7OOOZZ$$$$7$$$II$7ZO88Z7I?II$ZOD8OZZ$$IIII???II7II7$ZZZZZZOOOOOOOOO8888NDDDDDDZ7+=~::=~:,,,..~?~~::::::::
> III????????????I$ZZZZZZ$$$7I??I+=?I7$Z$I???II7O88888OOOOZZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO88OOO888888NNNNDDDDDDDND$.,:.....?+::::::::::
> III????????????I77$Z$$$77$7I?+~~~::::~=???????$ZOO88888888OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO888OOOOO8888DDDDDNNDDDDDDDN8$=,..~I=~:::::::::
> IIII???????????I77$Z77777777?=~::,,,,,~???????I7$Z8888888888OO88OOOO8OOOOO88OOOOOO8888NNNDDNNNDDDNDDDDD8+,.+I~~:::::::::
> IIIII????????????7$$$77777I~,::~:...,..~I???????II7ZZ8888888888OOOOOOOO8OO8888OOO8O888DNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8O+=~:~:::::::
> IIII???????????????IIII?II,.....,....,,,I?????++???I7ZOO8888888OOOOOOOOOOO888OOOOO8888DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8I=~~~~::::::
> IIIII????????????????????~............::+I??????++??I$$ZOOO88OOOOOOOOOOOOO8888OO88888888DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDZI~:~::~:::
> IIIII??????????????????=,..............::I???????++??II7$ZOO8OOOOOOOOOOOOO888OOOOOO888OOZZODNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDN8:~~~:::
> IIIII?????????????????+:...............::II?????++????II7$ZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO88OOOOOOOOOOZZ$7ODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8NI+~~~~~
> IIII??????????????????+,................~~?I????????????II7$ZZZOOOOOOOOO8OOOOOOOOOOOOO$$7IIIINDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8DDZ?~:
> IIIIII?????????????????~,.,.............::=II?????????????II7$ZZZZOOOOOOOOOO8OOOOOOOOZ77III??$DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD88DDO
> IIIIII??????????????????=,:,.............:=77I????????????III7$$$$ZZOOOOOOOO8OOOOOOZZ$7II??I?+IONDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8DDD8
> 7IIIII??????????????????+:~:,......... ...~7$7???????????IIIII77$$ZZZZZOOOOOOOOOOOOZ$$II?????++$DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8DD
> II7IIII???????????????????~=~:,............:I7III?????I???IIIIII77$$$ZZZZZZZOZZZ$$$77III????++++?ONDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 777IIIII??????????????????=~~~:,............,+77IIII???????IIIIII77$$$$$$$$$$$$7777III???+++?+II++IONDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 7I7IIIII??????????????????~,:~::,............,Z77IIII????????IIIIII777777777777II7II????+++++++++++IDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 777IIIIII???????????????I?:,:::,,.............IZ7IIII???????????I?IIIII777IIIIIIII????++++++++++++++ZDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 777IIIIII??I????????????I?:,:::,,.............~77I????????????????IIIIIIIIIIII???????+++++++++++++=+IDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 7777IIIIIIIII?????????I???~:::,,,..............,?I+++++++++++??+????I????????+++++++++++++++++=++====?ODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8
> 7777IIIIIIIIIIII?IIIIIIIII~::,,,,................+?==========++++++++++++++++++++++++++==++++=======+++$DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 7777IIIIIIIIIIII?IIII????+::,,,,..................I?==============++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=======+++ODDDDDDDDDDDDD88
> 7777IIIIIIIIIIII????++++=~,,,,,.............,,,,.,$D?~=~~~~=~~======+==++==+========+++++=+++++=====++++?ODDDDDDDDD8DDD8
> 7777IIIIIIIIIIII???++=+=:,,,,,...............,,..7NNO=~~~~~=~~=====================+++++==++++++====+++++IDDDDDDDDDDDDD8
> 77777IIIIIIIII??+++===~,,,..,.................,,?NDDD===============================+=++=+=++===++==++++++NDDDDDDDDDDDD8
> 777777IIIIIII+++=====:,,,......................,ZNDDD??++++=========================+=+====++=++====++++++8DDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 777777IIIIII?=======,......,... . .............:8NDDDZI??+++++===========~============+===+==+==+===++++++IODDDDDDDDDD88
> 777777IIIIII?===~==~........... . .............~DNDDDO7I???+++++======~~==============+=====++==++=+=++++++ZDDDDDDDDDD88
> 
> credits
> [/FONT]



Cool.


----------



## freedombecki

It's February 1, 2012! 

---------------XXXXXXX----------------------XXXXXXX---------------
------------XXXXXXXXXXXX--------------XXXXXXXXXXXXX------------
----------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX---------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX----------
--------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-----XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX--------
-------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX---XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-------
------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX------
-----XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-----
-----XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-----
-----XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-----
------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX------
------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX------
---------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX---------
------------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX------------
--------------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX--------------
------------------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-----------------
--------------------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX--------------------
-------------------------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-------------------------
-----------------------------XXXXXXXXX-----------------------------
-------------------------------XXXXXX-------------------------------
---------------------------------XXX---------------------------------
----------------------------------X----------------------------------​


----------



## California Girl

Becki, honey, have you been skipping your meds again?


----------



## freedombecki

That was a quilt plan, CG. I am thinking of using that in a red and white postage stamp quilt. That was just the first run. Meds? You have no idea.  If I am an hour late for fibro pain meds, you can hear me holler from coast to coast.


----------



## freedombecki

xxx
8xxx8
xxxxx
8xxxxx8
xxxxxxx
8xxxxxxx8
xxxxxxx
xxxxx
||||
||||
||||
||||
||||
||||
||||
||||
||||
||||
||||
||||
||||
||||
||||
xx||||xx
xxxxxx||||xxxxxx
xxxxxxx||||xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx||||xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx||||xxxxxxx
xxxxxx||||xxxxxx
xxxxx||||xxxxx
xxxx||||xxxx
xxxx||||xxxx
xxxxx||||xxxxx
xxxxxx||||xxxxxx
xxxxxxx||||xxxxxxx
xxxxxxxx||||xxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx||||xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx||||xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx||||xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx||||xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx||||xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx||||xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## Sunshine

My version of LOL cats!  LOL

>^..^<  ..........   >^..^<  ..........   >^..^<  ...........   >^..^<​


----------



## freedombecki

That's really cute, Sunshine.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

This is so not what I was expecting from the title of the topic.  What a waste.  Somebody owes me a palm full of Jergens.


----------



## freedombecki

Welcome to USMB, Not2BSubjugated. The XXX Arts is a thread for fiber or engineering artists who do cross stitch or grid drawings and need a place to post it. Without cross stitches, our mothers could never have expressed themselves artistically quite as well, and without an x-y axis on a grid, two dimensionsl polynomial and geometric graphics would be almost impossible to illustrate with the resultant guesswork.





artistic credits

​


----------



## freedombecki

xxx
x
xxx
x
xxx
o
xxx
x
xxx
x
xxx​


----------



## jhadha

xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx

a litte art for me


----------



## freedombecki

jhadha said:


> xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
> ...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
> xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
> ...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
> xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
> ...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
> xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
> ...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
> xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
> ...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
> xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
> ...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
> xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
> ...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
> xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx...
> ...xxx...xxx...xxx...xxx
> 
> a litte art for me


That's really nice, Jihadha. I could make a nice quilt with that idea. Would you mind me using your idea?


----------



## Big Black Dog

(o)(o)


----------



## freedombecki

Z O Z O Z
O Z O Z O
Z O Z O Z
O Z O Z O
Z O Z O Z

Simple Quilter's 5-patch

Z. O. Z. O. Z.
O. Z. O. Z. O.
Z. O. Z. O. Z.
O. Z. O. Z. O.
Z. O. Z. O. Z.

Checking out a simple method to get a graphlike read one of these days.​


----------



## freedombecki

XXX Image taken to the third dimension:


----------



## freedombecki

freedombecki said:


> It's February 1, 2012!
> 
> ---------------XXXXXXX----------------------XXXXXXX---------------
> ------------XXXXXXXXXXXX--------------XXXXXXXXXXXXX------------
> ----------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX---------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX----------
> --------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-----XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX--------
> -------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX---XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-------
> ------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX------
> -----XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-----
> -----XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-----
> -----XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-----
> ------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX------
> ------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX------
> ---------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX---------
> ------------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX------------
> --------------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX--------------
> ------------------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-----------------
> --------------------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX--------------------
> -------------------------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-------------------------
> -----------------------------XXXXXXXXX-----------------------------
> -------------------------------XXXXXX-------------------------------
> ---------------------------------XXX---------------------------------
> ----------------------------------X----------------------------------​


Bringing back the heart idea done last year...

The heart would not look exactly like that because keyboard stuff tends to skew different characters such as the hyphen and the Capital "x" (X) You'd really have to be a real art programmer to figure it all out. 

Oh, well, it gets the point across and can be transferred to a graph. That one's a little large if translated into 1 " squares. I should just start with a grid that's 25x40 or something, then space and border it to 45x60. In one-inch postage stamp squares, that's a crib-sized quilt, but oh, what a work it would be. Ack!

The above heart is 47 wide and 21 long. 21/47 = 44% difference or make the 21 horizontal rows 2.25" finished from top to bottom and the 47 widths 1" finished measurement in rectangle width. You'd need to add a modicum of height, just to make it look like it wants to be on a bed for a human being who is proportionately 8 x 3. (8 heads tall, 3 heads wide, plus 20 inches just to keep covered with no rolling for adults and maybe 14" for children.

IOW, cut rows 3.5" (or even a little more) into widths of 1.5". That would make it taller than wider like you'd want a quilt to fit a human being. If you left things in squares, you'd need to make 3 hearts which would appear rather flat, one atop the other. I'm not sure that would be too pretty, but even 2 hearts wouldn't make it a perfect square. You don't want a quilt to be a perfect square unless you are making a dual king spread on a bed that's 36" off the ground. It would have to be a minimum of 120" wide and long if you were young and healthy. I'm neither, so I have no choice but to do smaller things I can still handle. It's a happy thing to do and good therapy.   

Just thinking out loud. Nothing serious, I hope.


----------



## retro

freedombecki said:


> Trying out Xs and Os
> 
> XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
> XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
> XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
> OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
> OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
> OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
> XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
> XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
> XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
> OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
> OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
> OOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOO
> XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
> XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
> XXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXXOOOXXX
> 
> 
> Testing, testing, 1 2 3
> 
> 
> ​



Oooh ! . that makes your eyes go funny ..


----------



## freedombecki

Nice try, retro. Very good!


----------



## freedombecki

1-2-3!
Testing to see what size this turns out to be:


----------



## freedombecki

And from the copy page, that would just be:






Hmmm, a bit big, but it's Paddy's Day. Happy St. Patrick's Day to all!


----------



## freedombecki

Testing a thumbnail to share at chat


----------



## freedombecki

And when you copy the thumbnail, it looks like this:


----------



## freedombecki

Yeah! It worked!


----------



## freedombecki

Quilting Notions: a fast way to baste quilts.


----------



## freedombecki

Say what?


----------



## freedombecki

Testing USMB Bumper Sticker image for good purpose (getting someone to subscribe)


----------



## freedombecki

Testing, testing, uno! dos! tres! quatro!






Yeah, baby!


----------



## freedombecki

Testing image for size


----------



## freedombecki

This fabulous fabric is going to be the outside border of my charity quilt, with big thanks to the company that helped it come about--P & B Textiles collection entitled "Love Lives Here" designed by P. Carter Carpin.


----------



## freedombecki

Tesselations inspiration

[ame=http://youtu.be/RsBPPmGTKiU]How To Make Simple Tessellations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Tesselations that rock

[ame=http://youtu.be/7UaORtJnEew]Tessellations new improved version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Designer Trick: TRAP Method of making a Tessalation:

(This is too cool!)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jDCAlz5-iLY]How to Make a Tessellation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Of course, no discourse on Tesselations would be complete without a word on MC Escher, Dutch artist whose work was (and still is) loved and admired worldwide:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-Gcz9FIB4w&feature=share&list=PLB112C1FD89407B0A]MC Escher, Images of Mathematics... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Gallery Time for those unacquainted with MC Escher:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjjbi_eM8B4&feature=share&list=PLB112C1FD89407B0A]The Amazing Art of MC Escher - YouTube[/ame]

Also, a mathematician looks at MC Escher and adds a dimension to more complex tesselations:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=212XC1zfxXY&feature=share&list=PLB112C1FD89407B0A]How to Make an Escher-esque Tessellation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Taking MC Escher a Step Further Mathematically...

[ame=http://youtu.be/n2funNjIXhY]M.C. Escher - "Penrose Steps" (From "Inception" Movie) - How It Was Done - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

*Happy Birthday to*

*Trajan!*

*




*​


----------



## freedombecki

Happy Halloween!



​


----------



## freedombecki

Angel Food Candy


----------



## freedombecki

1, 2, 3:​


----------



## freedombecki

Testing pictures


----------



## freedombecki

Testing


----------



## freedombecki

Merry Christmas! 

(believe it or not, these will be two different sizes when clicked as thumbnails, if all is working well, that is! )

 Oops! And they are still too big for what I wanted. *sigh*

 Oh, well, if at first you don't succeed, fry, fry a hen.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

You have way to much time on your hands.
This is what I do.
[ame=http://youtu.be/-s5t6M_WAyY]Spit-Shine Your Boots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

One more time. For some reason, what my paint does shows up bigger here, so I really can't tell if it will work or not, which is why I set up a practice thread.

Everyone is invited to use the thread for your purposes, whenever you need a place to try a picture, add a cross stitch pattern, share something you graphed or charted for artistic purposes, or fix a photograph to a more acceptable size since there are variations in what you have and what shows up here sizewise. 

Here's an attempt and hopefully, a smaller size that is what I wanted in the first place. 

 Now, they're just calling it an "image" but it was worked in attachment management box in advanced message box. 
​ End size​


----------



## freedombecki

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You have way to much time on your hands.
> This is what I do.
> Spit-Shine Your Boots - YouTube


 
 My belief system makes me want to glorify the word of God, Mr. Bigrebnc1775. You're entitled to your opinion that I spend too much time on visual arts that show the word of God in its best light that I think that it deserves. 

 Please feel free to test your neat works against His merciful love for mankind by offering his son as a sacrifice for our wrongs, anytime.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

freedombecki said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have way to much time on your hands.
> This is what I do.
> Spit-Shine Your Boots - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belief system makes me want to glorify the word of God, Mr. Bigrebnc1775. You're entitled to your opinion that I spend too much time on visual arts that show the word of God in its best light that I think that it deserves.
> 
> Please feel free to test your neat works against His merciful love for mankind by offering his son as a sacrifice for our wrongs, anytime.
Click to expand...


No I didn't mean it that way. the xxx thingy  was what I was talking about. It took a lot of time to place those xxx's to look right.


----------



## freedombecki

Some of those "xxx's" were translated to fabric and put in quilts for hugs and abused children, Mr. Bigrebnc. In the last 2 years, 150 quilt tops were given by me to Charity Bees quilt club to quilt for community needs. I needed a place to design the bazillion little squares I cut out for five or six years that are postage stamp in size and were cut from cutting errors I made in my business for 23 years. Human me, that's a lot of error in 365x23 = 8295 strips x 20 squares per strip--and they've made a lot of charity quilts better than they would have been without them. I mean, babies just burp on quilts, and they have to be laundered, but a warm quilt at night hopefully helped their single moms not have to put out money needed for food on bedding. So, yes, I spent too much time designing and not enough time sewing or there'd have been twice as many quilt top o r even more done. My bad, for sure.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

freedombecki said:


> Some of those "xxx's" were translated to fabric and put in quilts for hugs and abused children, Mr. Bigrebnc. In the last 2 years, 150 quilt tops were given by me to Charity Bees quilt club to quilt for community needs. I needed a place to design the bazillion little squares I cut out for five or six years that are postage stamp in size and were cut from cutting errors I made in my business for 23 years. Human me, that's a lot of error in 365x23 = 8295 strips x 20 squares per strip--and they've made a lot of charity quilts better than they would have been without them. I mean, babies just burp on quilts, and they have to be laundered, but a warm quilt at night hopefully helped their single moms not have to put out money needed for food on bedding. So, yes, I spent too much time designing and not enough time sewing or there'd have been twice as many quilt top o r even more done. My bad, for sure.



My mistake I thought you x's were just for the computer.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## freedombecki

X..X..X..X..X . ..X..X..X..X..​ ..X..X..X..X.. . X..X..X..X..X​ X..X..X..X..X . ..X..X..X..X..​ ..X..X..X..X.. . X..X..X..X..X​ X..X..X..X..X . ..X..X..X..X..​ ..X..X..X..X.. . X..X..X..X..X​ X..X..X..X..X . ..X..X..X..X..​ ..X..X..X..X.. . X..X..X..X..X​ X..X..X..X..X . ..X..X..X..X..​ .​ It's the basis for a bicolor checkerboard quilt, and the two columns in tiny squares can be varied in multiples of ways with graph paper. The long columns actually are squares when translated in this manner, 9x9.​ The quilt can also be translated as a charm quilt with thousands of different fabrics, juxtaposed as dark and light. That's why I started this silly thread. "One person's trash is another's treasure." ​


----------



## freedombecki

bigrebnc1775 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those "xxx's" were translated to fabric and put in quilts for hugs and abused children, Mr. Bigrebnc. In the last 2 years, 150 quilt tops were given by me to Charity Bees quilt club to quilt for community needs. I needed a place to design the bazillion little squares I cut out for five or six years that are postage stamp in size and were cut from cutting errors I made in my business for 23 years. Human me, that's a lot of error in 365x23 = 8295 strips x 20 squares per strip--and they've made a lot of charity quilts better than they would have been without them. I mean, babies just burp on quilts, and they have to be laundered, but a warm quilt at night hopefully helped their single moms not have to put out money needed for food on bedding. So, yes, I spent too much time designing and not enough time sewing or there'd have been twice as many quilt top o r even more done. My bad, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake I thought you x's were just for the computer.
> Keep up the good work.
Click to expand...


Thanks, Mr. Bigrebnc. That means a lot.


----------



## freedombecki

A Valentine's Day Trio​ ​ 





​


----------

